# Can Queen Cells be Mailed?



## DonShackelford (Jan 17, 2012)

There's an ad in For Sale offering to ship queen cells. Anyone here tried shipping QC's?


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

There are a few that mail queen cells but, I think there is a minimum order. Miksa in Groveland, Fl. mails cells.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

I think most queen breeders UPS ripe cells,, since their delivery is VERY time sensitive


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

johng said:


> There are a few that mail queen cells but, I think there is a minimum order. Miksa in Groveland, Fl. mails cells.




That's funny. Left messages with Miksa over 5 times in 2 years and have had not one returned call from all the message or emails left. . On the other hand got his son on the phone the first time and although I did't purchase anything the courteousness displayed over the phone will make me get back to him again. 

As per the subject of shipping cells I'm sure its buyer beware. If we were to ship any I would do so on day 10 or 11. Its a tough call. Anything before them will chill them certainly. Day ten is to early IMO and day 11 might be to late in some cases. 

Ups overnight is the only way to go in any case....


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

They can be damaged easily. I would get queens that have emerged over cells.


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

Have had hundreds shipped from Miksa's. UPS over night put in hives that morning avg 75% take. Last July we hit 83% however we have had 40% take once over have had great results


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

EastSideBuzz said:


> I would get queens that have emerged over cells.


Getting virgins accepted can be pretty challenging. Using cells that emerge in the hives is much more consistent...in my opinion.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

beemandan said:


> Getting virgins accepted can be pretty challenging. Using cells that emerge in the hives is much more consistent...in my opinion.


Agreed although one time I did take 11 virgins that were running around the incubator and had my son throw them in some mating nucs after utilizing the swimming pool method of introduction. Amazingly we had 11 out of 11 hits. :scratch:

Haven't tried it again as its very time consuming although I do have to admit 11 out of 11 is pretty tempting if its repeatable. :applause:


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

they are pretty durable and will ship the last day or two as long as you can keep them warm (not hot or cold) 

swimming pool method???


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> swimming pool method???


How do you teach kids to swim?
.
.
.
.
Throw them in the swimming pool! :doh:​


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Ahh I was thinking you fell in or something.....short night...


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

gmcharlie said:


> they are pretty durable and will ship the last day or two as long as you can keep them warm (not hot or cold)
> 
> swimming pool method???


Well technically its the mini micro swimming pool method. Take a small cup like a small yogurt container . Put about a 1/2 -1 inch of water in the bottom. Throw the virgin in and swirl as necessary without drowning the babe. After 30 seconds or so pull out the queen. Toss the water over the bees so her scent is splashed all over them and once they stand still from the shock let the queen walk on in from the top down. Repeat with new cup each queen.


----------

